# Finding a job



## Patnono (Feb 8, 2018)

*  Hi everyone, have been looking for a job, believe me I know it's HARD 
trust me I know. I was called in to fill out an application. They never called me back, I think once they saw me, that was it??? I called them back a week later they said they hadn't looked at the applications yet??? I said to myself, but they called me so must of needed someone???  So any ideas on where to go looking for a job? Or what kind of industry I would have better luck at? I'm desperate to find one, my pension savings is going FAST. Thanks *


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 8, 2018)

You've given no information whatsoever about your education, skills, experience. Suggest you not waste time focusing/wondering about one application at one place (where they most likely received dozens of other applications).  AARP helps seniors find jobs- call the nearest office and make an appointment.  And, for goodness sakes, don't say anything to potential employers about your pension savings running out or the other problems you've posted about. Meanwhile, clean houses, babysit, run errands, do whatever it takes to earn some money. Good luck.

p.s. - I notice in other threads people give you feedback/suggestions and you 'disappear'.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, I haven't seen any other replies except yours.  I wouldn't tell a prospective employer about my situation, I would appear desperate. I do have different a skills n a HS diploma. It is a fact that seniors do have the hardest time finding work. I will get in touch with AARP thanks


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 8, 2018)

If you look at your other threads you'll see quite a few replies which you never acknowledged and some questions which you never answered.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2018)

Patnono said:


> *  Hi everyone, have been looking for a job, believe me I know it's HARD
> trust me I know. I was called in to fill out an application. They never called me back, I think once they saw me, that was it??? I called them back a week later they said they hadn't looked at the applications yet??? I said to myself, but they called me so must of needed someone???  So any ideas on where to go looking for a job? Or what kind of industry I would have better luck at? I'm desperate to find one, my pension savings is going FAST. Thanks *



What kind of position were you applying for Patnono?  Why would you say that once they saw you that was it, were you appropriately dressed at the time, and did they ever actually interview you, or did you just fill out an application and leave?

Like Applecruncher, I'm curious and can't really reply to your questions unless I know what kind of job you were going for and what type of work you're most comfortable doing.  I hope you have some luck in getting something, even if it's temporary and just until you find something you like better.  Like AC already suggested, house cleaning, dog or baby sitting, errand running, or simpler jobs like that might be easy to get quickly.  What kind of businesses are there in your area, lots of restaurants, motels, etc?

I agree the seniors have a bit more difficulty getting hired, but some positions call for a mature person.  If you're healthy enough to work, are reliable and have a positive attitude, you will better succeed in finding employment.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, I have been applying for pretty much anything. I have experience in many things, retail, child care, senior care (my mom), they wanted me to have worked from a agency experience?  So caring for my mom with demntia for several years doesn't count to them??  They did see me when I filed out the application, why have me come down and not interview me? That they would call me...never did 
I guess your experience was different?  Seniors can't be too picky, at the same time I'm not going to do a job that too physically too demanding. I consider myself in good health.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2018)

I would go to a temp agency or even day labor to get some cash flow.

Maybe this Seniors Helping Seniors agency would be a possibility.

http://seniorshelpingseniors.com/

Good luck!


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 9, 2018)

without networking the odds of getting a job via just  submitting an application are slim . most hiring's  are through  employees  reference


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 9, 2018)

Patnono said:


> ......senior care (my mom), they wanted me to have worked from a agency experience?  So caring for my mom with demntia for several years doesn't count to them??  They did see me when I filed out the application, why have me come down and not interview me?......



I can answer that. To do senior care, one must be certified. States all have laws regarding caregivers, and to work in any of the facilities, one must have the coursework and pass the state test for Certified Nurse Assistant. When I found myself out of work, and couldn't find a job in my field, I went to community college and took the coursework to become a CNA (and was, by far, the oldest person in the class). I passed the exams, became certified, and worked out of a hospital for several years until I retired. 
   Do you need to consider getting some kind of training?


----------



## Robusta (Feb 9, 2018)

Not trying to insult you,BUT, if you are no more forthcoming in your applications and interviews than you are on a discussion forum, therin lies your problem.

The medical field is booming. I live in a rural area and Craigslist is chock full of ads looking CNA's or home health aides. Many of the companies provide the certification training.

I drove a Medi cab for a year or so, another job that seems to go begging.  I had to get an endorsement on my license, but that only consisted of a short written test and an administrative fee. 

I now occasionally drive equipment for a big scale farmer, another job that doesn't require an education.  

I guess I don't understand not being able to find a sustenance job.  Surely California has the equivalent of NY Workforce Development org.
They act as a clearing house for people and employment training opportunities. They provide help with resume writing interviewing skills, some counties even have business clothing available for interviews.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm hoping that your coming from a good place? Because you seem to be critical of me?  I'm new to this site, so I'm still trying to figure things out?  I'm having a difficult time in my life and I'm very scared for my future, dealing with things the best I can?


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you for your support, I will look into that, take care


----------



## Robusta (Feb 9, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I'm hoping that your coming from a good place? Because you seem to be critical of me?  I'm new to this site, so I'm still trying to figure things out?  I'm having a difficult time in my life and I'm very scared for my future, dealing with things the best I can?



I am coming from a good place in my mind.  You just seem in your post to be very guarded in what you are saying and I was just wondering if that carries over in to your life.

Many consider me rude and brusque. Maybe I am.  I just try to get my point across as succinctly as possible leaving out all the extraneous feel good language.

Life would be so much easier albeit maybe more uncomfortable if more people were just frank in their interactions.  More precise language results in more clear understanding.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I have experience in many things, retail, child care, senior care (my mom), they wanted me to have worked from a agency experience?  So caring for my mom with demntia for several years doesn't count to them??
> They did see me when I filed out the application, why have me come down and not interview me? That they would call me...never did



I was a caregiver for my in laws for several years before they passed, one of them was a major stroke victim and was half paralyzed and couldn't do anything for himself.  My husband and I did a lot on a daily basis as far as basic care, cleaning, feeding, giving medication when needed, etc.  But, I wouldn't consider myself fully qualified to care for seniors without some specific training. 

 Reviewing the application without giving the interview was probably just a way for them not to waste their time on applicants who didn't suit their job requirements, I wouldn't take it personally.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 9, 2018)

patnono--have you considered bagging groceries  in a grocery store---if you fill out an application on line you wont get no where--there are too many doing it. my grandson had problems when he graduated from school so he went and talked to the manager of the store and got the job and he had to bag groceries which was a start. he now is assistant to the manager in one of the departments--he has been there 5 years --i do hope you find something


----------



## Knight (Feb 9, 2018)

Since you have access to the internet try doing what I did. I Googled jobs in whittier Ca. I chose Whittier because you show you are from there.
There are quite a few sites but this one in particular caught my attention. It begins with 104,184 jobs available in Whittier Ca. 


https://www.indeed.com/l-Whittier,-CA-jobs.html


I admit I'm curious about this in your post.


"Seniors can't be too picky, at the same time I'm not going to do a job that too physically too demanding"
What do you consider "too physically too demanding"? With little to go on in your posts other than you say you are a senior, that caught my attention.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 9, 2018)

This link offers job seeking strategies for workers over 50. 
https://www.aarp.org/aarp-foundatio...plus/smart-strategies-for-50-plus-jobseekers/
This link, AARP's Job Resources page, features a Job Board, job suggestions for those over 50, a list of 500 companies who have pledged to hire older workers and information about online career fairs as well as workshops that require one to physically be there. 
https://www.aarp.org/work/career-change/info-2018/second-careers-resources.html
I hope these help in some way. Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 9, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> without networking the odds of getting a job via just  submitting an application are slim . most hiring's  are through  employees  reference



Networking is kind of a buzzword.  Not everyone has a "network", and even if they do they might not know how to network.

Those people are better off:

signing up with temp service

going to a day labor agency which is minimum wage but you get paid every day

placing a free ad in craigslist or similar site offering your services for house cleaning or babysitting or pet sitting

volunteer work is often a good way to get a foot in the door

OP needs to be doing _something_.  When potential employer asks what have you been doing they don't want to hear "nothing" or listen to stories about family drama and running out of money.  And when they ask what type job you're looking for they don't want to hear "anything".


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you for your support and info, what I mean by physically demanding is heavy lifting and such. I worked in a factory for 32 years. Many woman there ended up with shoulder injuries etc. I got out before that happened to me. So trying to stay away from that kind of work. I have NO problem doing dirty jobs. I'm trying to keep myself as physically as SAFE as possible.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi one eye, lol at first I didn't get the ONE EYE? Cone I do, Sorry senior moment. Thank you so much for the links, I will definatly look into it. I can use all the help I can get. It seems like society would like us to GO AWAY?  I do things differently, but Iam a very capable person. Just that society doesn't believe that. I wish they would out law anything to finding out birth dates?  When they see that, they can avoid you without having to interview.  So anyway thanks for your support, take care


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 25, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Hi one eye, lol at first I didn't get the ONE EYE? Cone I do, Sorry senior moment. Thank you so much for the links, I will definatly look into it. I can use all the help I can get. It seems like society would like us to GO AWAY?  I do things differently, but Iam a very capable person. Just that society doesn't believe that. I wish they would out law anything to finding out birth dates?  When they see that, they can avoid you without having to interview.  So anyway thanks for your support, take care


You're welcome! Hope with all these suggestions you find something.


----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 1, 2018)

I was driving for PostMates, which is a 'gig' job (app based, no benefits) that picks up food from restaurants and delivers it.  I was doing OK once I figured out when the 'good times were, and then Uber-eats came into the area.  My car isn't eligible for Uber.  And I'm pretty sure you have to drive people for Uber to do Uber-eats.
I'm looking into driving for Lyft.


----------

